# Towhee



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've introduced Towhee .. my golden girl in the woods yesterday .. she's now allowed off leash and lovin it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip says to tell his Aunt Towhee hi! He is jealous of her off-leash woods adventures...he's still on a leash even in the house sometimes because he gets into so much trouble (I found him standing on the stove a few nights ago).


It's so cool being able to see relatives of my dog. Another benefit of using a reputable breeder! We met a full uncle at an obedience trial last month.

Towhee's looking good, how old is she now?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Flip says to tell his Aunt Towhee hi! He is jealous of her off-leash woods adventures...he's still on a leash even in the house sometimes because he gets into so much trouble (I found him standing on the stove a few nights ago).
> 
> 
> It's so cool being able to see relatives of my dog. Another benefit of using a reputable breeder! We met a full uncle at an obedience trial last month.
> ...


Thanks - I have rentals most Saturdays where a bunch of Sunfire and Windrush relatives get together to practice and it is a blast .. let me know if you are ever in the area - we do a whole mixture of things LOL

Towhee will be 2 next month - she is turning into a beauty but had to work VERY hard for off leash privileges. Calm is not exactly her middle name 

Which uncle did you get to meet?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Towhee is a beautiful girl. I'll bet she is just loving the snow and the freedom of off leash walks.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

She is stunning!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She has a beautiful face! Very pretty.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Cousin Towhee. Congratulations on being off leash. Boomer says get out of the way for the snowplow and you will be fine. Gladys says how do you escape off the baby leash, I only did it once so far. 

We love you, xoxo Cousin Boomer and Cousin Gladys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Hi Cousin Towhee. Congratulations on being off leash. Boomer says get out of the way for the snowplow and you will be fine. Gladys says how do you escape off the baby leash, I only did it once so far.
> 
> We love you, xoxo Cousin Boomer and Cousin Gladys.


LOL - Towhee says she worked HARD to earn off leash priviledges; and learned the hard way they get taken away pretty easily  

So you be good, little cousin !! and maybe we can run together


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just curious, what does Towhee weigh?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Hi Cousin Towhee. Congratulations on being off leash. Boomer says get out of the way for the snowplow and you will be fine. Gladys says how do you escape off the baby leash, I only did it once so far.
> 
> We love you, xoxo Cousin Boomer and Cousin Gladys.


Oh, more Flip relatives! Hi Great Uncle Boomer! Who is Gladys out of?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Just curious, what does Towhee weigh?


Towhee weighed in at 53# on Saturday.. She's getting there


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How come when I'm walking in the woods of CT I never run into a pack of beautiful Goldens!?!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kimm said:


> How come when I'm walking in the woods of CT I never run into a pack of beautiful Goldens!?!


Grins - come on up to Southington Mountain  You can meet my crew.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh, more Flip relatives! Hi Great Uncle Boomer! Who is Gladys out of?


Gladys is a Tank , Missi daughter 

http://www.sunfiregold.com/pedigrees/tankxmissi-09.pdf

Dawn - please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Gladys is a Tank , Missi daughter
> 
> http://www.sunfiregold.com/pedigrees/tankxmissi-09.pdf
> 
> Dawn - please correct me if I'm wrong


Yay more of Boomer and Gladys' kinfolks. Hi.
Yes, Tank x Missi.

Poor Gladys, lots more leash, but she is still just a baby. :wiggle:
Towhee is all grown up now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, Missi was almost due when I went up there to pick up Flip! Actually, Barb told me that if I wanted to stay at her house I would be sharing the bedroom with Missi, and possibly a litter of puppies if she whelped early. (I stayed at a hotel though). I did get to meet her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I missed this thread the first time around!

Hooray for the Sunfire/Windrush lovefest and for Towhee's off-leash privileges! We're headed out for a hike ourselves this AM.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I missed this thread the first time around!
> 
> Hooray for the Sunfire/Windrush lovefest and for Towhee's off-leash privileges! We're headed out for a hike ourselves this AM.


Ohh - I am so jealous .. no hikes yet for my crew! Enjoy


----------

